# Xmas ideas for holiday party?



## tasty mil (Sep 8, 2007)

Hopefully I get hired to do this holiday party next wednesday. its for 30 people @ $10.00/ person. They are suppling plates, utensils, drinks, etc. Any ideas for the menu?


They didnt specify what they wanted for lunch....and after reading Shroomgirl's thread. The will have to be more than likely dropped off.....unless I can get my wife to set up and serve......

Hot or Cold? Hmmm


----------



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

I would say all cold with one simple hot item. 10 pp just doesnt get you very much at all in the catering world.

I guess before we can give out some ideas, can you supply some more info? male/female? age? wheres the venue?


----------



## tasty mil (Sep 8, 2007)

its prob about 70 percent female. Its teachers.......i dont think they want anything fancy......its a local high school. Age....about 30 - 50


----------

